# best way to inject PRIMOBOLAN?!



## maged (Dec 10, 2011)

what is the best way to inject primobolan? 1 time a week or several times a week?


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 10, 2011)

Several times due to the fact that most Primo is 100mgs/ml.  To get good results you must use a good amount of Primo because of the mild properties of Primo.  I know I don' t want to inject 4 or 5ML at a time so I split it into multiple injections.  I like 200mgs twice per week with Test.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

Its usually 100mg per ml so it needs to be multiple times.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry TGB lol we posted at the same time.


----------



## maged (Dec 10, 2011)

how about injecting 2ml in each side of the glutes in the same day/week which will give 400 in total?


----------



## maged (Dec 11, 2011)

bump...


----------



## jay_steel (May 1, 2012)

I'm pinning 1.5cc mon-fri primo and 1 cc test 300 mon and thurs. second week so minimal results still.


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

my friend injects 100ml 2-3 times a week , results will start showing after 2 weeks according to him.


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2012)

lots and often


----------

